# Comps, websites



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Do you belong to a brewclub? Does it have a website to share? Are you having a comp in the upcoming year that you want to publish dates and entry info?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

My local club, Hop Barley and the Alers, is actually having the 27th annual (or somesuch) Reggale and Dredhop competition soon. Info should be on the site. Lots of very good judges and entries too... I'd encourage anyone to enter for the feedback alone. Pretty good club, too, with lots of very skilled beverage hobbyists, pros, and several administrators (and a founder  ) of the American Homebrewers Association, Brewers Association, Craft Brewers guild, etc. 

Actually my beekeeping equipment was a hand-me-down from the current president's wife, a debt I will always owe these kind people! They are both, in addition to being all-around good folks, exquisite mazers, brewers and vintners: widely traveled, trained and tasted.

Well-run comp.


----------



## Gregory_Naff (Jun 28, 2005)

My local Club, Brewmeisters Anonymous (www.brewarizona.org) is having the annual Great Arizona Homebrew Competion. Entries due by March 7th with the judging on the 11th and 12th. More information can be found on the website.


----------



## Lively Bee's (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.shadygrovemead.com/default.php


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Um, am I missing the club/competition there?


----------

